# [Resolved] Extracting file failed



## bigmike302 (Feb 8, 2003)

I just installed a new hard drive on my laptop did a format and installed 98SE. After downloading almost all the win updates it stops and can no longer download anymore without a Corrupted file error. Does anyone have a clue why now any file i try to install after a download i get:

Extracting file failed.
An error occurred while trying to copy a file.
The sourse file is corrupted.

It dont matter how small or large the file is


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Does the problem just occur when downloading Windows Updates, or is it occuring on all downloads?

If all downloads, you need to do an antivirus scan for starters. Try HouseCall if you don't have anything installed.

http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

Also have you tried deleting your temporary internet cache and windows\temp folder ?


----------



## gmh (Mar 29, 2003)

as a general rule, I find that it is best to download one update, then install; then go back for the next download and install.
there is something awry when trying to download all updates and install all at once.
hope this helps


----------



## bigmike302 (Feb 8, 2003)

all downloads
im at a loss here i tryed everything i can think of so far


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are you using any download managers? If an antivirus program is installed, have you tried turning it off?

Let's try a very simple test file. Download Hijackthis >>> To the desktop from this source:

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/

Does the download complete? Do you see a folder with a .zip extension on the desktop afterwards? If you don't have a zip program installed you won't be able to open it of course.

I have attached a ".txt" file to this post. Can you download it to the desktop? If yes, try renaming it HijackThis.exe and see if it will run.

If it runs, post a copy/paste of the StartupList by clicking Config>Miscl Tools > Generate Startuplist


----------



## Aaron.W (May 9, 2003)

Just delete every .CAB file in your "Temporary Internet Files" folder and your "C:\Windows Update Setup Files" folders and start again.

If you knew which .CAB file went bad you could save some download time by deleting just that file, but you probably have a high speed connection anyway. ;]

By the way, *all* of your hard disk partitions have plenty of free space, right?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

You can download updates either one at a time and then install them and then go back for the next one, OR download quite a few at one time and place them in a folder that you have named something like Win98 Updates (or whatever name works for you) and then install them one by one at a later date. NOTE the order in shich they should be installed.

That said, keep in mind that many or the windows updates build one upon the other, ie B builds upon A and C builds upon B and so on. They *MUST* be installed in the proper sequance or you are just wasting your time and could even cause more problems.

M$ is famous for releasing updates that "fix" one problem and cause two more. What I do is to download the update and then "sit on it" for a few weeks before installing. During that time do a Google search on that update and see if anyone has had problems caused by it and what they were and what the fix is.

It's always less painful to learn from other's mistakes.


----------



## bigmike302 (Feb 8, 2003)

Well i reformatted and tryed it one at a time and still nada.
What i decided to try was download a few of the updates by dial up and guess what it worked. The files were no longer corruped and after a few of the important files i went back to the wireless broadband and the rest downloaded fine. I was even able to also DL netscape.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Great news!!! Glad to hear it. CONGRATS


----------



## manjer00 (May 30, 2008)

i know this thread was created a long time ago.....but i had a similar problem today and i cam across this thread....to solve this problem i think all u need to do is go to ur lan card configuration and then power management of the lan card...then u simply uncheck the box which say 'allow the computer to turn this device off to save power' and thats all.....hope others like me find it of help.....


----------

